# University to investigate if 457 visa holders benefit from working with smaller firms



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

University researchers in Australia are to investigate whether workers from overseas on 457 visas are turning down the chance to work for resources industry giants and instead choosing employment with smaller firms. The new study by Edith Cowan University (ECU) researchers follows a highly regarded report published last year by Dr Susanne Bahn into the [...]

Click to read the full news article: University to investigate if 457 visa holders benefit from working with smaller firms...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

